# New (Used) CAT 321C LCR Excavators first day on the job



## Ford310 (Feb 28, 2010)

Just picked up a Caterpillar 321C LCR Excavator at an auction. It has a long stick, 24" bucket, and is a Zero Tail Swing machine. Its taking 15 cycles to fill a Super-10 Dump Truck. Its a great machine so far, and i can already tell an increase in production over the excavator it replaced. 



Heres video of it, the first day on the job site.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice toy . . You take the video or helper . One miss step and the broom in hole .


----------



## Ford310 (Feb 28, 2010)

I took the video...very carefully...if its possible to be careful while straddling a ditch.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice machine. I would love to have one. What for pipe you installing ??


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks pretty clean.


----------



## Ford310 (Feb 28, 2010)

rino1494 said:


> Nice machine. I would love to have one. What for pipe you installing ??


Were installing 12" C-900 PVC as part of a recycled waterline. This project consists of 7.5 miles of pipe ranging from 6-12" PVC and 16" Ductile Iron. All of it being installed in city streets.

I have an online album of hundreds of progress pictures for this project. PM me if youre interested in checking them out.


----------

